# hello world!



## polio vaccine (Aug 3, 2008)

my name is unimportant because you can just call me by this alternate name i made up

! polio vaccine !

it's meant to describe how i would like to be: innocuous, generally beneficial, and also a perfect agent for widespread mind control.  i plan to become active on these boards because i am sick of fucking around, so let's have none of that!

in short, hey how are ya nice ta meetcha


----------



## Sam (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Polio.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 3, 2008)

hey and welcome, Polio. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## polio vaccine (Aug 3, 2008)

i'm quite sure i will.  i don't mean to sound so detached!  i am simply full of beans.  thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Mithras (Aug 4, 2008)

polio vaccine said:


> i'm quite sure i will. i don't mean to sound so detached! i am simply full of beans. thanks for the welcomes!


 
hi there, welcome to the writers den, what kinda stuff do you write?


----------



## Sen Yama (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome Polio.  Nice of you to join us.


----------



## flashgordon (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd welcome you, but its hard to say hello to an anonymous no-one.


----------



## ohdear (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome
very creative intro
so, whos mind do you wish to control?


----------



## OtherWorlds (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello back.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi there


----------

